# Fire inspection software



## beach (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anybody use a good software for fire inspections?


----------



## TimNY (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

Short answer: no.

Red Alert has an inspection and pre-plan module that ties in with the FD if they are using Red Alert for dispatch.

Another neighboring municipality is going to 'Municity', but one of the requirements was that it tie into the building department, so it has modules for both.

I use an excel spreadsheet


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

No......   Not a big fan of checklists....... seems to limit a person's ability to think...


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

not sure if this works for inspections or if it is what you are looking for, but

Has anyone used this or heard of it????:::

http://www.emergencyreporting.com/


----------



## beach (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

Builder Bob,

It's not an inspection checklist, what I'm looking for basically tracks the inspection, the building is entered into the system noting the building type, type of construction, riser, FDC, etc. location, when last inspected, violations, next required inspection, etc. Our building dept. uses Permits Plus but that won't work for us. The program we have now was written by one of our captains and used to work pretty well, he's gone now and it's not working well with our new computers.....


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

we use firehouse, not the greatest but not the worst


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

Firehouse here too. Firehouse is a whole fire department management system. I like the web version and am wireless in the field. I also have the mobile inspection software and like it because I can cut and paste from my code sections. We use it to capture our run reports too. It ties runs to building and staff schuelding to responses. We do fd preplans and attach floor and plot plans to it. If you get you building plans PDF you can attach them right to Firehouse. You build your own checklist accordong to the type of inspection. Check out their preplan viewer program too. We have other depts in the county that swear by Mobile Eyes. Great program but not a whole dept. management tool.


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Fire inspection software

The AHJ I worked for had Permits Plus and Fire House.

Beach, Permits Plus is a data base manager program. The program admin 'should' be able to set up inspection types to do what you are looking for. It will take some work but...


----------



## logank (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you examined the CodePal inspection software? http://www.codepalinspections.com

Take a look, have it demonstrated online for you if you want to. I work for them, developing and teaching, and would really like to have your - and others - opinions and suggestions regarding our software.

This isn't the primary purpose I am on this forum, but since you brought it up I didn't want to pass up the opportunity to as you to, at least look us over.

Thanks


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 20, 2010)

The FD here uses Fire House, and is reasonably happy with it.  That said, they have a dedicated computer geek that has customized it considerably.  Fire House *does* allow you to modify/customize it (some products do not, since they use a proprietary code that only they can modify - for a price).


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Oct 20, 2010)

In the past I worked at a fire department that used High Plains Inc's "Fire Manager" software for permitting and inspection.  The program was developed by a Battalion Chief.  It has other modules for fire department use, but the Life Safety permitting worked very well.

Mark Cheline m.cheline@highplains.com


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is the web site for High Plains

http://www.highplains.com/products.html


----------



## Mac (Oct 20, 2010)

We use Codeman (1998) but are trying to find a replacement. I'm attending a Municity demo soon, but it's my second choice.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 20, 2010)

Curious - does anyone use a solution built in house?  We use Filemaker Pro for all of our Permit and Code Inspection duties, and it's a pretty strong program, if you have someone that can build the system.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2010)

Beach,

Think we discussed this before. I developed my own using a Access (*mdb) format. I used a forms creation software I found on the net and developed my owns inspection forms with drop-downs, text boxes etc. best of all, I sink my Pocket PC and all forms convert to (*pdf) for storage; emails out to inspection contact and uploads to the building department's software property file in just two clicks. Send to printer for the FD secretary and old school files and automatically have reminder in Outlook for re-inspections. Email me and I'll shoot you copies of my forms.

Oh yea we have Fire House but I don't use it.


----------



## beach (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks FM,

Our current program that one of our Captains developed is based on Crystal reports and Oracle..... we cracked his code and made all necessary upgrades. We had six vendors (including ones mentioned here...) give presentations on their product and after seeing them, we liked our own better, so we updated it........ Hmmmm, after seeing the others, maybe we should license ours..........


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2010)

Beach,

That's excellent and we've had similar presentations.  We like keeping it simple and if we can tweak it to make it work with other inspection agency software (like emailing them or filing our reports on their property files so they know where we are at with projects) why spend the money just to have something you need to re-learn.  Glad you guys got it where you need it.  Be safe out there.


----------



## Marlot (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Has anyone tried the Firelab inspection software (https://firelabinc.com/), can you give me review if the software is good and worth buying it?

Thanks!


----------



## DuaneW (Aug 9, 2017)

I just made my own inspection form from Excel. but when i was with the fire department we used Emergency Reporting its a good all around program but it coast a good amount to get started.


----------



## Truck3capt (Aug 11, 2017)

We're using Codepal for inspections and plan review tracking.  Our building department is using a product called Cornerstone that has gone out of business and they have no support  for the product and limited licenses.  Codepal doesn't doesn't work with it at all.  We email our inspection and plan review comments to the building department and they cut and paste them into cornerstone.

 I've had issues with Codepal lately, but the fire dept chose not to pay for support because the whole city is trying to move to a product called Cityworks that they can customize by department.  We use Aegis (new world) for our fire investigations because it's the same software the operations guys use for their reporting. It's not really great for us either.  Cityworks is supposed to make everything more streamlined.  I'll probably be retired before that happens.


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 15, 2017)

Bluebeam if you have the plans available.


----------



## twd22285 (Aug 18, 2017)

cda said:


> Re: Fire inspection software
> 
> not sure if this works for inspections or if it is what you are looking for, but
> 
> ...



Yes! We use the heck out of it and it works awesome. You can track everything (fire protection systems, inspection dates and re-inspect dates, make custom inspection sheets) If anyone wants more info just PM me. It would be quicker to explain details over the phone. 

\


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2017)

twd22285 said:


> Yes! We use the heck out of it and it works awesome. You can track everything (fire protection systems, inspection dates and re-inspect dates, make custom inspection sheets) If anyone wants more info just PM me. It would be quicker to explain details over the phone.
> 
> \




Ok now I need to go back and look at it.

Forgot where I heard about it


----------



## Gary Hasenohr (May 31, 2018)

beach said:


> Does anybody use a good software for fire inspections?


I am developing inspection reporting software for fire alarm and wet system testing optimized for Windows 10 tablet.
Anyone interested may contact me directly ghasenohr@outlook.com


----------



## cda (May 31, 2018)

Gary Hasenohr said:


> I am developing inspection reporting software for fire alarm and wet system testing optimized for Windows 10 tablet.
> Anyone interested may contact me directly ghasenohr@outlook.com





Welcome


----------



## VillageInspector (Jun 28, 2018)

We have been using Municity for a number of years for all building, planning, zoning and fire and must say its a great program. Even have it on my fire inspectors ipad. The only issue is it comes in bundles and I don't think you can get a separate fire inspection module but it does everything you are looking for and more.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2018)

Very valuable info group, thank you all.


----------

